# Newbie upgrader



## Royceu2022 (12 mo ago)

I am upgrading my recreational mountain full suspension bike.

I bought the bike in 2009ish. Since so many years have passed the manufacturer does not support a discontinued model. New technologies have led to major Bike transformations.

So, here I am. I have maintained my bike myself and with the bike shop since I can remember my Royce Union mountain bike. However, I need help now.

I am trying to ID my current forks specifications: Dynacraft NCX2 advanced rebounding coil. Can some one help?

I would like to verify an upgrade with what I bought. I need DH durability since my terrain is DH.


----------

